# MS Ryndam Photo Contest



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been blogging photos of late from my latest month-long cruise. Today I presented the entries I made into the MS Ryndam Photo Contest (in which I took first place in two of the four categories). Here's my entries, as well as the photo I didn't choose to enter:

Landscapes (The Bicycle):









Objects (Door Framed in Blue):









Animals ("Sure Hope Nobody's Watchin' This"):









People (The Cell Break):









And the People shot I didn't enter (The Smoke Break):


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Very good! The cell break is an interesting setting.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, H.C .


----------

